# Xbox 2 Doomed



## updowners (Feb 5, 2010)

PSW Magazine, Issue 21, April 2004


----------



## Thoob (Feb 5, 2010)

How wrong can you possibly be?


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 5, 2010)

hehe shows no one can read the future


----------



## prowler (Feb 5, 2010)

*LMAO*

April 2004. You tricked us


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW... this is why I don't read biased magazines like this, Xbox Magazine, or Nintendo Power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




NP used to rock, though...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol, nice find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how wrong they were...


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 5, 2010)

This was before this happened:


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 5, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> This was before this happened:



Very sad, and STILL mostly true to this day, except the Slim is cheaper now.  Still waiting for an epic PS3 game other than Warhawks, then MAYBE I'll get one when I get out of college.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL mostly @ the part about the 'paltry 5 million' units of the next Nintendo console sold. Never doubt the big N!... except when it comes to peripheral support >


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2010)

Only 5 million units of what Nintendo will come up with next? Nintendo is the grand-daddy of all console-games (as in, the savior. Maybe the fireman?). Never doubt the big N. Never.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 6, 2010)

You don't need to be an expert to see that the PS3 will beat the 360 in the end.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 6, 2010)

what is xbox 2?


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 6, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> You don't need to be an expert to see that the PS3 will beat the 360 in the end.


thats generally what will happen

Wii>PS3>360


----------



## updowners (Feb 6, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> what is xbox 2?



This is back in 2004 when Microsoft haven't actually announced the Xbox 360 so it's referred to as the Xbox 2 in the article.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 6, 2010)

PAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 6, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The race between the 360 and PS3 will be so close that the average consumer won't notice. I bought a 360 because I'd rather enjoy these years now, than to wait for the PS3 to come out ahead, by when it won't really matter.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Feb 6, 2010)

Proving once again that video game market experts are all a bunch of idiots, expect Pachter, hes an idiot and an asshole


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only reason the PS3 will probably end up beating the 360 is because they'll probably still be supporting the stupid thing like they have the PS2.
So far the 360's only problem really is the hardware issues. I highly doubt they'll screw that up again.

Though, how they are going to improve upon the 360 controller is beyond me. That thing is amazing. Maybe sony will clue in and make a less crappy controller too.

Cross-platform games are starting to become a lot more common as well. But IMO the 360 controller is better, interface is better, online community overall is better (though PSN and XBL are both pretty bad in terms of maturity). So i'll always lean towards the xbox. If NATAL actually works, it'll be an amazing addition as well to the system. (though i'm still incredibly skeptical of it)


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 6, 2010)

The Wii is in the lead, but most of the games absolutely SUCK.  People are only buying the wii because of it's motion sensitivity, but other than that the Wii sucks. (I've been a Nintendo fanboy my whole life, so this hurts me deeply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The PS3, until very recently, was WAY too expensive.  Because of that, it has even fewer good games than the Wii, even now.

The 360 has many good games, but it has so many issues (overheating, red ring of death, just plain not working, etc.) that it's worthless in my experiences.

So you know what?  This *entire* console generation SUCKS!  That's why I'm using my Wii as an emulator, to play games from the ages when they were GOOD!

SNES and Genesis FTW!


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree Chrisman for one reason: The colour brown. THERE ARE OTHER COLOURS YOU KNOW GAMES DEVELOPERS!


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't see it happening, but that's just me.


----------



## Range-TE (Feb 7, 2010)

oh lol, this must've been published april *1st* 2004 as an april fools joke


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 10, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> I agree Chrisman for one reason: The colour brown. THERE ARE OTHER COLOURS YOU KNOW GAMES DEVELOPERS!




i dont get it

and chrisman, pretty damn on point


----------



## NoSmokingBandit (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at most modern action games, specifically Gears of War. Gears is comprised of brown, gray, and darker brown.
Naughty Dog makes fun of them in Uncharted 2:
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-12218-P...t-nextgen-games

Theres a lot of games that are essentially monochrome this generation. Its nice to throw in a game like Ratchet and Clank and see some actual color.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Feb 12, 2010)

The colors are to better reflect reality, but the point of video games is to remove the player from reality; so they are doing it wrong.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 13, 2010)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> Very sad, and STILL mostly true to this day, except the Slim is cheaper now.  Still waiting for an epic PS3 game other than Warhawks, then MAYBE I'll get one when I get out of college.


You must have ignored some of those epic titles like the two from the Uncharted series among others.


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 13, 2010)

xbox 2? why doesnt the guy call it xbox 360 for fucks sake


----------



## asdf (Feb 13, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> xbox 2? why doesnt the guy call it xbox 360 for fucks sake


Do you know when this article was published? April 1st ,200*4*.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 13, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> xbox 2? why doesnt the guy call it xbox 360 for fucks sake
> 
> Take a guess.
> 
> QUOTE(updowners @ Feb 5 2010, 09:06 PM) PSW Magazine, Issue 21,* April 2004*


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 13, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> chrisman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I just plain forgot!

So that makes Warhawks and the Uncharted series... vs. the gold mine of the pre-GameCube/Xbox/PSX era


----------



## SgtThom (Feb 13, 2010)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> The Wii is in the lead, but most of the games absolutely SUCK.  People are only buying the wii because of it's motion sensitivity, but other than that the Wii sucks. (I've been a Nintendo fanboy my whole life, so this hurts me deeply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.

Nice  Biased opinion you have


----------



## VmprHntrD (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah he's biased alright considering the PS3 has probably more unique them only titles from a wider range of genre than the 360 does.  But, when you only own one system and can't afford or don't want to buy the other for whatever rational/irrational reasons you have fantasies help compensate for reality.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 14, 2010)

SgtThom said:
			
		

> Nice  Biased opinion you have



I wonder what an unbiased opinion looks like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Spoiler



Oh yeah, by definition they don't exist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Actually, I agree, this generation does kind of suck. I miss the days when I'd look forward to at least one game a month. It's a little better on the handhelds but not by much.


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 14, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Yeah he's biased alright considering the PS3 has probably more unique them only titles from a wider range of genre than the 360 does.  But, when you only own one system and can't afford or don't want to buy the other for whatever rational/irrational reasons you have fantasies help compensate for reality.



I hate all the consoles and I'm biased?  Oh yeah.  Considering I grew up with the SNES and N64, I guess I _*am*_ biased against the majority of mediocrity of this console generation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(edited for wrong topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nIxx (Feb 14, 2010)

As if every game was good back in the days ;P
In every console generation you will see that most games are not that good (always depending on what you like)


----------

